
A Year of Monument Valley 2 - doppp
https://medium.com/@ustwogames/a-year-of-monument-valley-2-36754517a386
======
formalsystem
Reposting my post from medium in the hopes that the devs see it

Thank you for sharing this! There’s really not enough data for indie devs to
make good decisions regarding marketing. Had a few questions if you have the
time to answer them:

1- It seems to me on the charts that weren’t any upticks in downloads. Were
you overall happy with your 500K investment on marketing costs?

2- Did the award shows cause any significant upticks? I don’t see them on your
chart either

3- Any idea how many people that played MV 2 also played MV 1?

4- Do you think this big a chunk of your userbase would have been Chinese had
it not been for the free download? If not then it would seem prudent for other
indie developers to localize their games early given the huge opportunity

